# Make your own lures



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Found this link on another forum for making your own lures, and thought it may interest some members

http://tinyurl.com/st72m

and another one

http://tinyurl.com/fm6xf


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

interesting Richo,

the second one looks good, i reckon some home made spinnerbaits and sps might go allright


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Only problem with the Oz one is that it's had projects unfinished for at least a year.

http://www.tackleunderground.com/

http://www.barlowstackle.com/

http://www.staminainc.com/

http://www.del-mart.com/

a few more


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

I have bought from Stamina with no problems. Looking to make poppers and fizzers. Only problem is the lathe I bought from ebay was damaged in transit so slowly working with seller for a replacement.

regards


----------

